# Quick Little Video of my 8' MM1 on my Tundra



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

30+ inches of snow. the opening pass the plow was only half way down!

Enjoy!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

In your description, who are the "people" you are referring to? If the "buy american because everything else is a pus.sy" stooges, then their opinions don't count to begin with. Its got 4 wheels, 4x4, and some weight to it, it can push a plow. No reason it couldn't (or shouldn't).

Chevy: break the frame at the upper control arm's rear mount.
Dodge: break all kinds of front end parts.
Ford: they're really really UGLY.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jon went from a 96 f350 7.3 diesel to this truck since he no longer needed a diesel. This truck does pretty well in the deep snow.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

CaptainJon;1594056 said:


> 30+ inches of snow. the opening pass the plow was only half way down!
> 
> Enjoy!


I will be seriously considering a tundra as my next half ton pick up, The look good, and sure can do a hell of a lot of work for a half ton.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice job,nice house too.The snow looks very powdery,how does the Tundra due on heavy wet snow?Again,good work.


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

yes the snow was a nice and fluffy but the drifts were a lot firmer. If it were heavy I couldn't have waited to push it till the end of the storm. But due to the fact the storm was so bad and I was working for the Fire Department all storm long. Thankfully it wasn't real wet and heavy.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice video. It looks like the Tundra handles the 8' plow very well. A V plow would have been nice with all that snow.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

CashinH&P;1594095 said:


> I will be seriously considering a tundra as my next half ton pick up, The look good, and sure can do a hell of a lot of work for a half ton.


seriously ? a toy ota tundra ? for plowing ? serious ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Spool it up;1612402 said:


> seriously ? a toy ota tundra ? for plowing ? serious ?


My Dad has a plow on his Tundra and it will out plow my Chevy 1500 any day of the week. I think the Tundra plows better than the 1989 Chevy 2500 3/4 ton I had.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Spool it up;1612402 said:


> seriously ? a toy ota tundra ? for plowing ? serious ?


Yeah. Why not?


----------

